# HELP Water ALC/METH injection questions



## TSJetta (Mar 11, 2009)

Im trying to understand how everything works. I can picture the kit and how it all gos togeather no prob, my questions are: is it for turbo's only? what are the +/- of using it? whats up with hydro locking? is it difficult to maintain? is it always on, or flip a switch, or is it triggerd? and worst of all im in california how hard is it to obtain ALC/METH and how long does it last? lots of Q's thanks in advance


----------

